# Can Someone ID this Cichlid?



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

I bought this at a local pet store sold as an electric yellow lab. But upon further evaluation, he does not have black on his fins and he is a much deeper yellow, amost orange, compared to my other electric yellow labs. I'm assuming it is male because he has egg spots. Any ideas would be very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lab/zebra hybrid?


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! They do have horizontal strips of white/pale yellow dots. So I guess it could be a zebra hybrid.


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you think maybe red zebra?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely not a pure Red Zebra at all.
Yellow Labs do have sort of a shiny "bumps" look while Red Zebras have more of a "flat" color, so that is a Yellow Lab trait.

It's definitely not a natural Yellow Lab and probably a hybrid. Seems to lack black pigment, are the eyes lighter than black?


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Eyes are black with gold ring. I found them in another pet store as well being sold as assorted African cichlids. This guy was in there too. No idea what he is either. Very aggressive. I had to isolate.


----------



## Mbuna freak (Mar 5, 2018)

Kprice14 said:


> Eyes are black with gold ring. I found them in another pet store as well being sold as assorted African cichlids. This guy was in there too. No idea what he is either. Very aggressive. I had to isolate.


That is a Kenyi, and I'm not surprised you had to isolate them, they are super aggressive


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Are the yellow ones male kenyis and the blueish one a female?


----------



## Mbuna freak (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, the males will turn yellow and females will stay blue


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

The pictures at the top of the feed, are those of a male kenyi? If so, why would the female be so aggressive towards the males?


----------



## Mbuna freak (Mar 5, 2018)

No the ones on top are some kind of lab hybrid looks to me like red zebra x yellow lab. That Kenyi looks like it is a male. I say that because I see yellow coming out in it


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Kprice14 said:


> The pictures at the top of the feed, are those of a male kenyi? If so, why would the female be so aggressive towards the males?


Are you asking if the Yellow Lab hybrid is a male Kenyi... no they are not.


----------



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ugh ok thank you everyone! Anyone know what to do with a fish that doesn't get alone with the others and the pet store won't take it back? I really don't have a set up for long term housing for the kenyi and he keeps attacking my poor berivis!


----------

